# Scary Tales theme. need ideas !



## girl77 (Oct 25, 2009)

This year i am doing a "scary Tales' theme. Fairy tales with a spooky twist on them. I need ideas as i am drawing blanks. I KNOW i am going to do an Alice in wonderland themed room, and probably Skinderella (Cinderella). and a Hansel and Gretel. But i am at a loss as to what else i can do. I usually have a HUGE party and decorate 4 rooms and the backyard (all different play on the theme i am doing). One year i did Universal monsters: one room was the mummy, other room was Frankenstiens lab etc.

Any ideas on decor would be most helpful ! 
Thank you


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I have several boards on my pinterest that might help (see link in signature ⬇) including both scary tales and alice in wonderland. ...

I was actually going to do this theme a few years back...I was gonna use Hansel and Gretel as my kitchen theme...adding a skeleton to a large cauldron (imitating stew) as Hansel while doing a cannibal buffet of of Gretel (see zombie food board on my pinterest)...

Instead of sleeping beauty you could do weeping Beauty and have Aurora in some sort of traumatic state (sobbing) like she's being wrapped in spider webs with a large spider about to devour her or she's in a room with bugs all over the walls , you get the idea...

You could also do a red riding hood room...


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Heres some members on the forum with the theme too:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/144613-our-scary-tales-so-far.html

http://storybookhaunt.webs.com

Halloween lady also did one....check her albums


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

More ideas here:
https://www.pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-scary-tales/
https://www.pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-malice-in-wonderland/
https://www.pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-wizard-of-oz/


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

We did this theme in 2013. I don't have many photos available to post, but here are two from our party.

R.I.Punzel:








The Little Mermaid meets Deadliest Catch:









This is the wording we used on our invitation. It may give you some ideas.



> The BOO BASH is back again!
> Save the Date for the
> 16th Annual BOO BASH!
> Saturday, October 12, 2013, 7:30 pm
> ...


Eric


----------



## girl77 (Oct 25, 2009)

ive seen your photos on pinterest before ! and thanks, i will still that invite. thats great!


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

I don't know if this is mentioned in any of the links previously provided but when I read this I immediately was struck with the idea to incorporate a storybook for each room. You could make a sinister storybook of sorts to go along with the themed rooms to create context. Or maybe even link them? Like each room is part of a story and each book is just a continuation of the same narrative.


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

I did a scary tales party in 2013. I created some illumination pages to decorate the wall and found some crazy cheap removable wall mural branches off eBay. 
If you think you'd like to use the files I can send you them to print. I'll post a few pictures below. I also did a dinner program with trivia and games if you want. I had limited space. I love the idea of making each room a storybook. B scary did an amazing video invite in 2012. Crazy good. Look for her thread on here. 
Good luck! It's a fun theme


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

You also might want to check out Tannasgach's albums. She did scary tales one year. Here is the link.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/tannasgach-albums-scary-tales-props-2012-a.html


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

I saw these dishes while browsing zulily.com under "Halloween" in the search bar and thought of you.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I made a giant Peter Peter Pumpkin eater







Scary Mary quite contrary with a creepy garden








I have an album in my profile thingy


----------



## Hallow-art (Jul 20, 2015)

Amazing!!! :d


----------

